
Flutter Desktop Embedding - boshomi
https://github.com/google/flutter-desktop-embedding
======
wiradikusuma
"This is not an officially supported Google product." — such a weird thing to
say considering it's hosted under github.com/GOOGLE/...

~~~
jdub
I'd wager you'll find the same statement on 90% of the repos under /google/

Employees agree that Google will own their creative output, even off the
clock. Those personal project repos are almost always managed by a Google-
owned GitHub organisation.

~~~
zokier
> I'd wager you'll find the same statement on 90% of the repos under /google/

And it feels like this gets brought up in 90% of HN threads about google owned
projects

------
hliyan
I love Flutter, but I'm still slightly reluctant to go for full adoption until
I see a firm commitment to Dart. If Google makes Dart the main SDK language
for Android (like Swift on iOS), that'll do it!

~~~
netdur
Google is moving away from Android, the replacement has Dart built-in.

~~~
SneakerXZ
Fuchsia tries to be language agnostic thanks to FIDL. Dart will be one of many
options.

------
srikz
I think at the annual Flutter conf in November they said they will be working
towards making flutter officially support desktops.

I hope Flutter and ScenicUX[1] can become strong options for building
lightweight, good looking UIs for apps and embedded device interfaces. By
'embedded' I mean something like a raspi connected to a 7" touch screen

[1]:
[https://github.com/boydm/scenic/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/boydm/scenic/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
therockhead
If they support desktop correctly (including accessibility, Left to right
languages etc) I honestly believe this technology could be a game changer for
cross platform development.

------
vlad_doster
Really looking forward to porting my home automation to flutter!

~~~
machiaweliczny
Could you point me to some tools/hardware/solutions you used for home
automation? I'm about to start such project for my new flat and I'm looking
for information/inspiration.

------
netcyrax
With desktop support, I will definitely try Flutter. I just wish desktop
support was a committed effort, not an "exploratory effort".

~~~
krzat
They used this to create presentation app during last Flutter Live, so it
seems strange that it's still "exploratory effort".

~~~
pjmlp
While stating at the samw time that the Flutter team is only commited to iOS
and Android.

I am still waiting to see if that is a Chrome and Angular level commitment or
what.

------
MarkMc
Our product Feather is based on this one. If you want to try running a few
Flutter apps on macOS, see the 'Sample Apps' section on this page:
[https://feather-apps.com/](https://feather-apps.com/)

~~~
therockhead
Just tried the some of the apps and while it seems pretty promising, they are
really mobile apps running on the desktop, in fact, it even says that on the
website :). For example, the picker is a carousel wheel and not a native
looking control. I understand that is still Alpha but do you plan to make it
feel more like a desktop application?

~~~
MarkMc
Right now we are focused on other areas like producing a Windows version and
supporting more Flutter plugins.

Making it feel like a desktop app might be something we tackle in the longer
term. But my personal view is that platform fidelity isn't particularly
important as long as an app is fast, responsive and looks good. eg. Gmail and
Spotify have been wildly successful without needing to look like native apps.

------
dajonker
I'm not quite familiar with the tooling but it seems to be based on Chromium?

~~~
glenrivard
It is based on Skia which is also part of Chromium.

------
PaulHoule
What is flutter?

~~~
stronglikedan
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter](https://github.com/flutter/flutter)

